# Possibly ill dominique



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

So one of my two 10 month old Dominiques, Arya suddenly is sitting around. Her eyes are clear, lungs are clear, no runny beak.Normally she is quite curious, very timid and evasive. This morning I noticed just after the coop door opened and she came out and was sitting around in the run. When I approached her she got up and walked away instead of her usual habit of running. After collecting eggs I notice her sitting again. This time I approached her, though she attempted to evade I easily caught her. When I held her she felt like her normal warm self, her vent and surrounding feathers were clean and she was not shaking or shivering (its already 83 degrees in the morning here in south Florida). I went thru Damarrow's health book and nothing jumped out. She was our runt, she grew very slowly be eventually caught up to her sister and is now an average-sized chicken. The rest of the flock looks healthy but I am very worried about her. Anyone have any ideas on what else I can check?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She is certainly old enough to go broody but the fact she's setting outside doesn't quite add up. Does she make any kind of sound when you approach or pick her up? Many actually growl.

Internal parasites is a possibility. Is her comb and face nice and bright pink/red? If not, that could be from external parasites.

Do you know for certain she's eating and drinking? Even ill birds will peck at feed and not actually eat it but it fools us into thinking they are eating.

I would also do a full body check looking for spots that are too warm or injury that can be hidden by feathers or wings. Are her legs OK? Are they of equal temp, any swelling? Check the bottom of her feet. You're looking for bumble.


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Robin for your quick response. 
She was not on eggs in the nest boxes and I would have expected if she were broody. She was just sitting in the run and she didn't make any broody sounds. I didn't check her for parasites. Her comb and small wattles have always been a flesh color contrasting her sister who has bright red parts. I will check her for parasites tonight. She loves scratch so I will try to feed her a bit tonight and see how she responds. Don't know if she's drinking, I will watch her later. When I picked her up this morning I did feel her all over her feathers and didn't notice any hot spots. I checked her feet and legs but didn't compare temps. I didn't see bumble-foot I will check her legs and feet again tonight. 
Thanks again!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At 10 months she should have the brighter comb, closer to her sister's. I'm assuming you haven't gotten an egg from her yet. 

You're probably already thinking this, her hard start might have been more than just being slow to develop. She might have other congenital issues. 

Have you ever given them chopped up hard boiled egg? That's another one of those pretty healthy snacks that if they know what it is would kill to get.


----------



## BobHartmannSWR (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback Robin. When I got home from work last evening I did a more through exam. no external parasites, feet were fine and legs were warm and about the same temp. No injuries but I noticed that her abdomen was very bloated. I looked in damarrows health book. She has been producing eggs since December. When I picked her up to check her further she began to convulse, closed her eyes for the last time and died in my hands.
she was a fun chicken. We actually had two slow growing runts. The other runt is a splash cochin that this dominique bonded to. As the cochin grew more quickly but still slowly Arya would hide behind or between its legs. For a long time, they were both at the bottom of the pecking order. they became a flock of 2. They were adorable together. ultimately they worked their way back into the flock and up the social order. The cochin is now a huge, docile, friendly alpha rooster. I think he'll miss Arya too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Losing the special ones is about the hardest part of keeping these guys in our lives.


----------

